
Famous Amos Flavours in Singapore - zackhsi
https://famous-amos.com.sg/about-us/
======
mimixco
I saw the founder on Shark Tank a few years; his story is an interesting and
sad one about inventing something great then taking on so much money that
other people owned the entire company.

BTW, someone needs to have a conversation with the current owners about web
page design. This one is almost unreadable.

~~~
zackhsi
I suspect the Singapore franchise is entirely different; the quality of their
cookies is far higher than what you'd find in the states. They're real cookies
that look like a real human baked them, served in a paper bag.

~~~
mimixco
There's no shortage of high quality baked goods available in the States, I
assure you! :-) Tate's is a good brand that you can buy in stores w/ no weird
ingredients.

The Famous Amos retail stores that used to be here also had that "fresh baked
in store" quality, because they were. The company eventually expanded into
packaged cookies that were, naturally, made in a factory.

